# OEM Licensing and Windows Deployment Services



## UsernameHere (Dec 6, 2012)

I have recently been turned on to Windows Deployment Services and I would love to use this option to save myself some time on re-imaging user machines.

I currently have a WDS server setup and am able to successfully deploy our Windows 7 Pro partner license software to machines. This is using the "install.wim" from our partner license media. All of our new PCs come with the Winodws 7 Pro OEM license. In order to reserve the partner licensing for other applications, I would like to be able to use the OEM licensing on the new PCs. The problem, or inconvenience rather, is that I can deploy the OEM image to the PCs using the "install.wim" file I pulled from the HP Windows 7 Pro installation media, however the license key doesn't populate automatically like it would if I popped the disc in the drive and installed the OS that way. Typing in the key manually after being imaged would not be an issue, except that on the new HP machines they don't have the COA or license key printed on them like our old Dell machines did.

Additional information:
I have only tested this with the install.wim file pulled from the installation media for that type of machine (HP ProBook 6750b) and have not made any custom images. 

I have been searching around for a solution to this and would like to use WDS if possible. 

So now the questions associated with the information:
If I create an image on one of the 6750s (with our software load and Windows 7 activated), will I be able to deploy this to another 6750? 

If this is possible, I'm assuming I would need to run the sysprep generalize command to make the PC unique; would this un-activate Windows 7 in the image when I go to image a new 6750?

If the above is not possible. Is there a way to use my OEM installation media with the WDS server and have the 6750s pull their activation key automatically like they would if I were to put the OS CD in the drive and install that way?

Any information is welcome and questions are encouraged!


----------



## winoutreach5 (Feb 7, 2012)

When it comes to deploying or attempting to deploy OEM media, you first might want to check out the reimaging rights document available from Microsoft here. The document reviews the rights of creating images and using those images for deployment scenarios.

With that said, you will want to use Windows 7 Volume License media to create a reference machine, install all necessary software, proceed to capture your image and save it to your WDS server.

Also, some new laptops have product keys underneath the battery. If your new HP machines do, you would be able to locate the OEM product key and enter it after deploying out your customized Windows 7 VL image. As part of the imaging process, when you run Sysprep /generalize, the system specific information is removed. Therefore, each deployed machine will have to connect to the Windows Activation server and activate itself on boot.

Alternatively, you might want to take a look at the Microsoft Deployment Toolkit. Its free and it can handle all your deployments including Windows XP, Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows Server 2003, Windows 2008 and Windows 2008R2. Using MDT, you can easily add both applications and drivers, create task sequences, join a domain, add a KMS or MAK product key, create an administrator account, specify time zone, etc. You can also import all user data into the new environment using the User State Migration Tool (also free). To become familiar with the process of using MDT, you might want to check out these videos from the Springboard Series page on TechNet:

	Deployment Day Session 1: Introduction to MDT 2012
	Deployment Day Session 2: MDT 2012 Advanced

You can even tie MDT into Windows Deployment Services if you wish to help streamline the deployment process.

Finally, anytime someone is attempting to do a capture process and deployment I always recommend the following videos:

	Alphabet Soup Deployment: Understanding MDT, WDS, MAP, ACT, SCCM, and USMT
	Deploy Windows 7 The Easy Way: Using WDS, MDT and AIK  Step-By-Step

Hope this helps!

Jessica
Windows Outreach Team  IT Pro


----------

